# Psychisch welzijn > Geestelijke gezondheid >  Wat moet ik doen als......

## Scoooter

Mijn vriendin heeft een hoog verwachtingspatroon van veel dingen. Ze heeft zelf een beeld in haar hoofd en daar moet de werkelijkheid aan voldoen. Zoals ik al eerder vermelde heeft ze waarschijnlijk (psychiater vastgesteld) het borderline-syndroom. 
Als we aan het klussen zijn in huis doe ik het niet snel genoeg, en besteed ik er te weinig tijd aan. Terwijl klussen simpelweg tijd vraagt, en ik ook andere dingen te doen heb dan iedere avond klussen in huis. 
Op haar verjaardag verwacht ze erg door me verwend te worden in de vorm van heerlijk ontbijten, leuke kaartjes etc. Terwijl ik een poos geleden een autootje voor haar had gekocht en dit als verjaardagskado heb gegeven...alvast. En ik haar daarnaast ook kleine kadootjes geef op de dag zelf.. EN ze het eigenlijk niet op de dag zelf had willen vieren.... Daarover is ze dan teleurgesteld.. 
Die teleurstelling uit ze door erg down te doen OF door het face to face te zeggen, op een verwijtende manier.

Door deze verwachtingen krijg ik erg vaak het gevoel dat ik het niet goed genoeg doe. Een soort "falen". Terwijl het meestal helemaal nergens op slaat. 

Wie kan me hierin een tip geven hoe ik hier mee om moet gaan? Ik voel me er namelijk erg "klote" onder iedere keer als dit gebeurt. Want als je je best doet en het is niet goed genoeg....wat kan je dan meer doen?

gr Scoot

----------


## Luuss0404

Hallo Scoot,

Vervelend dat je vriendin haar eigen hoge verwachtigen heeft en verwacht dat anderen aan die verwachting voldoen!
Jammer dat zij als zij teleurgesteld wordt in haar verwachtingen ze zo reageerd op jou  :Frown:  Ik denk dat het probleem ligt bij dat het haar verwachtingen zijn en niet de jouwe en dat ze nog moet leren dat het niet altijd gaat zoals zij verwacht.
Als jij uitlegt waarom je die klusjes niet zo doet zoals zij het wil, maar dat je ze doet zoals jij het doet in de tijd die jij ervoor hebt, reageerd ze dan ook boos of down? Ik begrijp namelijk uit jou verhaal dat dat het geval is. Als zij perse iets zo wil dan kan ze het toch ook zelf proberen? 
Als jij je best doet kan je niet meer doen hoor! 
Hopelijk kan je eens op een normale manier met je vriendin praten en uitleggen hoe jij je voelt en hoe jij je best doet!
Sterkte!

Lieve groet, Luuss

----------

